
Ask HN: Anyone know how to get a tour of Tesla? - inovica
Sorry, I&#x27;ve always been relatively quiet on here, sometimes contributing. I&#x27;m currently on vacation from the UK and would love to take my children (14 and 10) and wife to see the Tesla factory but I gather that it is only available to owners. Does anyone know any way to get a tour as my eldest son loves engineering and has read everything he can about Tesla. We&#x27;re staying with relatives in San Jose 25th, 26th and 28th so if anyone can be of any help it would be much appreciated. I understand it might be stupid asking on here, but I thought I&#x27;d try!
======
tpae
Hey there. You have to know an employee to get a tour. Shoot me an email:
tpae@tesla.com and I'll see if I can set you up.

Sometimes they don't have enough slots available, so there's a chance we might
not get it. I'll give it a shot for you.

~~~
tuananh
HN community is pretty awesome!

~~~
TheAlchemist
Definitely !

I would also be curious how many emails tpae will receive :)

~~~
quickthrower2
Oh yes!

However I can imagine one thrilled 14 yr old though so maybe it's worth it.

